# Yeast nutrient & Skeeter Pee



## Elmer (Aug 28, 2013)

I am about to embark on a 6 gallon batch of Skeeter Pee (as soon as my LHBS restocks on Yeast Nutrient).
However going over the directions I am noticing a difference between Lon's & Dave's "easy peezy".

Lon's calls for 3 tsp of Nutrient now, 3 later.
Dave's calls for 6 tsp (it is an early thread from 2011).

I also have a PDF of Dave's dragon blood/easy peezy which only calls for 3 tsp of nutrient.

So which is it?
3 or 6?

it would not be at all harmfull to go with 6, considering the lemon is a tough ferment, would it?


----------



## Julie (Aug 28, 2013)

If you are making Skeeter Pee, then go with Lon's recipe. He is the one who originally created this concoction. If you are making the Dragon's Blood then go with Dave's version.


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 28, 2013)

Agree with Julie on the SP.
I have made all of Dave's and yes, stick to his instructions.


----------

